# Cute Halloween animation



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

A few years ago, my boy made up a cute Halloween story...which begged to be animated.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

That is great! did you animate it?


----------



## weezllane (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes. I used to do a lot of Flash animation.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's so adorable


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cute!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

THAT's GREAT, WEEZ_!_

"Used" to?


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

BTW, a great animation artist and the cards she makes:

Click Once, then Click Twice_!_


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

that is fantastic!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

that was too cute, was your son the narrator? Thats a keeper!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwww that is too cute! I love it! Smooky is good, hee, hee!


----------

